# Atenuador de RF 50 Ohmios 60dB.  P.I. 0,3dB a 1,0Ghz



## COSMOS2K (Dic 17, 2010)

Hola:

Dado que hay algunos miembros del foro que han construido un medidor de RF basado en el AD8307 y no tienen posibilidades de calibrarlo por carecer del instrumental necesario iré publicando a modo de "revista" algunos montajes que pueden ayudar a la calibración de este y otros muchos instrumentos de nuestro laboratorio, además de sacarnos de los apuros que solemos tener en nuestros trabajos.

Os invito a la construcción de un atenuador a todos los que sois aficionados a la AF y RF. Aunque pueda parecer un aparato poco útil no lo es para nada, ya que con este sencillo montaje podemos discernir un montón de señales de prueba y adaptarlas a los niveles que pretendamos, dando a los equipos de medida un alcance más.
El circuito base lo podéis encontrar en esta excelente página de EA4NH <http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/decibelio/decibelio.htm>, que aunque yo no lo he montado de la misma manera, pues lo hice con las pretensiones particulares de mi caso, pues ya dispongo de atenuadores de precisión hasta más de 20Ghz. La decisión de la construcción fue más que nada por curiosidad y por supuesto un poco de necesidad pues a veces se necesita de varios atenuadores para verificar el funcionamiento de los circuitos que monto y reparo.
Como cite hay veces que no le ves la necesidad a ciertos instrumentos como es el caso del atenuador, pero cuando la gente que lo prueba se acostumbra a trabajar con ellos no hay manera de separarlos. Estos instrumentos a pesar de lo que algunos piensan solo sirven para atenuar, si para atenuar, solo para eso,  y  yo pregunto ¿Os parece poco? Pues en realidad no lo es, y menos cuando podemos atenuar con una buena precisión, sobre todo lo recomiendo para aquellos que no tienen instrumental para trabajar la RF, pues aun a pesar de tenerlo el atenuador es el mejor aliado para discernir la linealidad de ciertos aparatos a la hora de medir señales, también a la hora de descubrir la potencia de ciertas señales que sin instrumental seria difícil saber su potencia, y por supuesto un montón de aplicaciones más que por lógica no es el objeto del tema.
Para recordar un poco:
Con este instrumento podemos atenuar señales, pero también recordar que sabremos cuanto las atenuamos, esto último es lo más importante de todo.
Descripción:
En la pagina que he citado podéis encontrar tanto las formulas como las tablas de las resistencias a utilizar, así como un programa en BASIC para hacer los cálculos, también en la pagina nuestro amigo pone una tabla con aparejamientos de resistencias para conseguir el valor deseado, cosa que muchos agradeceréis  para simplificar el trabajo.

En mi caso he utilizado resistencias SMD, pues el fin de este atenuador es para señales de poca potencia y además buscaba cierta precisión y disponía de estas resistencias de precisión y valores exóticos, solamente en el paso de entrada de 20dB he reforzado un poco la potencia de las mismas para que aguante un poco mas de potencia, y así que llegue con 20dB menos a los siguientes pasos, notareis en las fotos que en algunos casos (si se distinguen) las resistencias no se corresponden con las tablas, ello es a causa de que los valores que he puesto han sido calculados a raíz de las probaturas, en una palabra, he ido experimentando inyectando una señal conocida de distintas frecuencias con una precisión de 0,05dB y he ido probando las resistencias mas adecuadas, con el fin de tener una precisión de por lo menos 0,1dB y que llegue por lo menos a 1000Mhz (1,0Ghz) con pérdidas de inserción lo más bajas  posible, en mi caso he llegado a 850Mhz con una pérdida de inserción de solo 0,3dB, que considero bastante buena, por supuestos a frecuencias hasta los 150Mhz la perdida de inserción ronda los 0,09dB y va aumentando con la frecuencia, teniendo nuevamente entre los 500 y 650Mhz valores muy bajos de alrededor de 0,09dB y finalmente a 1000Mhz tiene una pérdida de 0,3dB, lo que considero que está bastante bien para ser un equipo home-made.

El diseño que yo construí consta de 8 pasos, distribuidos de esta manera: 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 10, 20 y 20dB, con lo que todos activados nos da una atenuación de 60dB que considere suficiente en mi caso. Partí por adquirir primero la caja, y a raíz de tomar numerosas medidas pase al diseño del PCB, que en todo momento he utilizado PCB de doble capa, taladrando la misma en puntos estratégicos y simétricamente con el fin de utilizar todo el apantallamiento posible que brinda este sistema, en los extremos donde van los conectores tipo BNC es una chapa de cobre de 1,0mm de espesor con el fin de dar rigidez al anclaje de los mismos.
Como puede observarse el PCB es muy simple, pudiéndose incluso hacer con un cúter y eliminar las partes del cobre que sean necesarias (yo así lo hice) y dejando por la parte de los conmutadores la suficiente claridad en los taladros para que las patillas de los mismos no toquen la masa. Si optáis por hacerlo de la misma manera mi recomendación es la siguiente:
Tomar las medidas del patillaje de los conmutadores y taladrar el 1º en una placa de prueba con la broca adecuada, después de comprobar que el conmutador entra sin forzar tomar esta plantilla como patrón para taladrar el resto sin desviarnos, calcularemos el espaciado entre conmutadores para que nos coja una chapita de cobre de apantallamiento con el fin de mejorar lo más posible este último, podemos ahora trazar 3 líneas paralelas que nos guiaran en el taladrado de todos los orificios de los conmutadores, no sin antes haber calculado el espaciamiento entre los mismos y haberlos marcado, tantos como conmutadores queramos implementar en el proyecto. Después de taladrar todos los conmutadores haremos un dibujo que nos guie en el tallado de las pistas. Yo utilice un cúter autoconstruido de HSS, después de marcarlo todo y asegurarme que llego a la fibra de vidrio con el mismo cúter y una pinzas empecé a "pelar" lo que sobraba del PCB, para finalizar suavice el cobre con un estropajo de estos que rascan dejando todo bastante liso. Después pre-estañe las pistas que llevarían soldadura para facilitar la misma.
Una vez terminada la 1ª parte empecé a tomar medidas de las paredes de apantallamiento y separación entre las partes activas (resistencias) dejando una pequeña ventana para que pase la señal entre las distintas etapas sin cambiar la impedancia primigenia del atenuador (50 ohm) y reducir la perdida de inserción al mínimo. La verdad que yo trabaje bastante en ello por no pensar en comprar un tubo de cobre preferiblemente cuadrado aunque sirve perfectamente redondo, hay varias opciones que se pueden utilizar y que dejo a vuestra elección, teniendo en cuenta que el apantallamiento es lo más IMPORTANTE de un atenuador y este que es nuestro más aun, si queréis fajaros en algo esto sería lo suyo, el apantallamiento.

Algunos atenuadores de los que tengo y en dos de los casos sobrepasan los 28Ghz para que os hagáis una idea son de una aleación de cobre 25% y plata el 75%, llegando a pesar uno de ellos (solo el cuerpo con sus 2 conectores) 458Gramos y no es muy grande, solo que estos conmutadores no son en serie, es un cilindro  del mismo material que gira con 7 posiciones desde los 10 hasta los 60dB en pasos de 10dB. El tambor que gira es parecido al de un revolver, con los 7 orificios donde se han alojado unas placas cerámicas con un dibujo de plata (es un PCB de cerámica con pistas de plata) en el que se han incluido las resistencias que componen el atenuador, en algunas se ve como el calor de un LASER ha cauterizado y vaporizado parte de alguna resistencia con el fin de ajustarlas al valor adecuado, el orificio de 0,0dB lleva un cilindro cerámico con un conductor central de plata a modo de coaxial, el cilindro a medida que gira hace contacto directo con la conexión central de un conector SMA de optima calidad con el fin de evitar pérdidas.

Si alguien se le ocurre una idea para la construcción del atenuador que sea fácil de implementar que lo postee, será bienvenido para los que quieran emprender este imprescindible montaje de TEST para nuestro laboratorio.

Existe otra posibilidad de construcción que se me antoja más refinada y profesional. Está basada en un PIC, esto sería construir sobre un PCB 8 atenuadores controlados cada uno por un relé miniatura y debidamente apantallado con pasos de 0, 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, y 64 dB respectivamente y mediante un encoder o teclado seleccionar la atenuación que se presentaría en un display LCD o LED de 7segmentos, teniendo en este caso 127dB de rango, lo cual no estaría nada mal, solo que yo no sé hacer programas para PIC, pero la idea la tengo en mente y no dejo de pensar en ella, a ver si algún miembro del foro aporta algo al respecto y empezamos un bonito proyecto.

Algunas fotos que he tomado meses después de haber montado el atenuador















Espero os haya gustado y le encontreis utilidad.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## tiago (Dic 18, 2010)

Imprescindible post cosmos.   

Excelente prototipo.  ...Gracias.


----------



## crimson (Dic 18, 2010)

Excelente  cosmos2010, felicitaciones,  ¿Cómo hiciste el frente? Se ve muy profesional. Saludos C


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 18, 2010)

Hola:

Gracias amigos. Los frentes desde hace años los diseño con el FrontDesigner, los imprimo en papel fotografico tipo pegatina y depues los cubro con papel de celofan de forrar libros para protejer el papel fotografico y darle el acabado brillante que veis.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

COSMOS, muy buen trabajo y presentación.
Si te interesa tengo un circuito bastante simple que había diseñado para activar 8 relés (no era para un atenuador pero en este caso da exactamente lo mismo). 

PD: estoy casi seguro que nos conocemos de otro foro


----------



## COSMOS2K (Dic 18, 2010)

Hola:

Pues seguro que nos conocemos de otro foro, solo que no recuerdo de cual, soy miembro de por lo menos 8 foros asi que tu me diras de cual.

En lo referente a la seleccion de la atenuacion por reles si te has fijado en el comentario lo habia proyectado para manejarlo en binario, y poniendo el valor del peso de cada bit lo que tiene que atenuar cada uno de ellos, de esta manera es facil implementarlo a un sistema con microprocesador de por lo menos 8 bit. Lo bueno e imprescindible seria añadirle un visualizador para saber el valor de la atenuacion, yo habia pensado en un PIC, pero en este caso por no saber hacer programas para ellos me tengo que quedar a la espera de algun aporte de personas que entiendan de este tema como es tu caso.

Espero que me ilustres de como es tu sistema.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

Si no me equivoco, nos conocemos de CA 
Adjunto un pequeño circuito, elemental, que da una indicación visual también en forma binaria pero se podría mejorar con un decodicador para llevarlo a un display numérico.
Un botón hace que el contador suba o baje, otro hace los pulsos de conteo, otro resetea y otro carga un valor prefijado. El proyecto original mío era un variac electrónico con pasos de 1 volt.
Si te parece viable, lo podemos mejorar, no obstante seguro que debe haber en el foro algún que otro conocedor de microcontroladores interesado y que pueda hacer algo menos rudimentario.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 18, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias por el excelente post!  Para los que no puedan consegir resistencias SMD (incluyendome) parafrasearé la idea de LW1ECP: es posible eliminar en gran medida la componente inductiva del resistor de 1/4W cortando sus terminales y limando el esmalte hasta conseguir los "puntos" metalicos que sostienen el material resistivo.

Yo lo he intentado y la resistencia facilmente toma el estaño. Mucho cuidado porque la resistencia se calentará a un nivel insostenible, preferiblemente usen una tercera mano o una pinza

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola Anthony, hoy te encontré por aquí. Te mando los datos del MRF201, de los otros no encontré absolutamente nada, son un misterio. Saludos C


----------



## jarod10 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ayer andaba buscando un atenuador de 40dB o como calcular uno para un watimetro digital basado en el AD8307 que estoy construyendo, claro que el programa del PIC lo hice yo a mi gusto. Y me dí cuenta de lo importante que es un atenuador y basandome en la idea de COSMOS2K de implementar un atenuador más refinado y profesional, basado en un PIC, controlados cada uno por un relé miniatura y debidamente apantallado con pasos de 0, 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, y 64 dB respectivamente, que varíe de 0dB a 127dB y que la información fuese mostrada en un LCD me decidí hacer el circuito de control y el programa para el PIC el cual hoy posteo y describo su funcionamiento.

Control atenuador de RF 50 Ohmios 127dB



Descripción:

El circuito esta diseñado en base a un PIC 16F873A, un LCD 2x16 lineas con controlador
Hitachi 44780 y 3 puladores.



Al encender el circuito por primera vez se muestra la atenuación por defecto que en este caso es 64dB. Con los dos primeros pulsadores marcados Subir y Bajar, se puede incrementar o decrementar el nivel de atenuación de 0dB hasta 127dB en incrementos de 1dB. (128 combinaciones posibles). 



Al presionar cualquiera de estos dos puladores, el cursor se posicionará en el valor de la atenuación, una vez seleccionada se presiona el pulsador número 3, marcado como Enter, y el valor seleccionado se guardará en la memoria eeprom del PIC, lo que significa que al quitar la alimentación del circuito no se perderá el dato almacenado.



En el diagrama se muestran 7 leds (D1... D7), estos leds y sus resistencias (R5... R11) deben ser reemplazados por el cuircuito para activar los relays de la selección de atenuación (R12, D8, Q1 RL1) uno por cada salida del PIC (7 en total).



En esta carpeta se incluyen dos programas para el PIC.

Ver el archivo adjunto Control atenuador de RF 50 Ohmios 127dB.rar

ATR1A.hex
Este cambia el estado de los relays de salida cada vez que se guarda el valor seleccionado con Enter.

ATR1B.hex
Este cambia el estado de los relays de salida cada vez que se precionan los pulsadores de incrementar o decrementar el valor de atenuación, y se guarda este valor con Enter.

Atenuador de 0dB a 127dB.DSN
Este archivo es para la simulacion en PROTEUS (ISIS Professional 7.7 SP2).

atenuador atr_01.JPG
Diagrama del circuito.

relays.JPG
Diagrama del circuirto de los relays.

Espero haber sido de ayuda.

Att: Jarod10 para www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola:

No he visitado el foro mucho ultimamente, ya que he estado enfermo e ingresado en el hospital.
Esto es una muy buena noticia despues de estar enfermo, ya que me anima a diseñar el PCB de lo que has publicado, ademas de retomar el tema del generador de RF que quiero publicar en el foro y como veo que hay colaboracion pues mas animado aun que estoy.
En el tutorial habeis visto que he empleado resistencias SMD, solo fue porque tenia los valores casi exactos para ello, mientras que en formato normal no disponia de ellas. Tambien decir que mi generador de RF Marconi el atenuador a pesar de ser uno de los mejores en equipos de este tipo no utiliza resistencias SMD, son resistencias de carbon aglomerado de 1/8 de W, eso si debidamente apantalladas y dispuestas de maneras muy rebuscadas.  De hecho el atenuador basado en PIC que has diseñado lo montare con resistencias normales para que sea mas facil para todos.

Gracias por tu ayuda has logrado que retome el tema y con fuerza, aunque aun estoy un poco convaleciente.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## homebrew (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola COSMOS2K muy buen atenuador de rf felicitaciones que te mejores y como decimos por aca "bamo arriba que hay mucho que hacer"

Aca dejo una imagen de mi prototipo aun en vias de armado


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola:

He estado calculando los valores para los distintos pasos del atenuador basado en PIC que jarod10 ha tenido la amabilidad de publicar, los valores son estos.

Valores para atenuador en Pi de 0 a 127dB y 50 oHm

64 dB  R1/R3=50    Ohm   R2=39,6  KOhm

32 dB  R1/R3=52    Ohm   R2=994,6 Ohm

16 dB  R1/R3=68,8  Ohm   R2=153,7 Ohm

8  dB  R1/R3=116,1 Ohm   R2=52,8  Ohm

4  dB  R1/R3=220,9 Ohm   R2=23,8  Ohm

2  dB  R1/R3=436,2 Ohm   R2=11,6  Ohm

1  dB  R1/R3=869,5 Ohm   R2=5,7   Ohm

Como vemos con solo estos 8 valores conseguimos cualquiera entre los 0 y los 127dB, por eso cuando se diseña un atenuador hay que hacerlo con el menor numero posible de pasos para no tener tantas perdidas de insercion, si es cierto que en valores muy altos de atenuacion (el ejemplo de los 64dB) hay que hilar fino y apantallar bien los distintos pasos, a ser posible con chapa de cobre que es en estos casos el mejor metal para ello por sus caracteristicas.

Gracias Homebrew por compartir tus experiencias y por los animos que siempre bienen bien, he estado viendo tu pagina, me ha gustado por no pretender ser ostentosa y explicar bien las distintas materias a que haces referencia.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## homebrew (Mar 19, 2011)

Muy bien Amigo Cosmos gracias por tus comentarios, por si acaso subo un programa llamado RF sim99 es muy bueno para diseño de redes atenuadores y mucho mucho mas referente a rf, seguro ya lo conoces pero prefiero subirlo igual por las dudas.
Dejo unas imagenes del programa y por ultimo unas imagenes del atenuador de rf HP355 mirar el detalle de los resistores .


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola:

El programa no lo conocia, por lo que agradezco muchisimo que lo hayas colgado, es muy facil de utilizar y ademas no es tan extenso como otros que hacen practicamente lo mismo, como dice el refran "Lo bueno si breve dos veces bueno".
En cuanto al atenuador es un buen partido para un monton de cosas, desde calibrar receptores hasta extraer potencias de osciladores y poder calibrarlos, y un monton de cosas mas, yo tengo 4 atenuadores, uno de ellos esta hecho en un bloque de plata maciza, llega hasta bastantes decenas de Ghz y las conexiones son SMA, es de marca (no recuerdo cual) ya pondre fotos, va desde 0 hasta 60dB.  Otro es tambien similar aunque un poco mas voluminoso va desde 0 hasta 10dB y tambien varias decenas de Ghz. Hay un tercero marca NEC que va desde 0 hasta 10 dB y esta alojado en una caja hecha completamente de plata y es totalmente desmontable, este llega hasta 1gHz. El ultimo es el que he posteado en el foro y ya conoceis.  De ellos pondre fotos para que os hagais una idea.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## jarod10 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola a todos.

COSMOS2k que te mejores pronto. Homebrew gracias por el aporte yo tampoco conocía este programa.

En cuanto a las resistencias las mejores para trabajos de RF son las de carbon aglomerado, pero lo dificil es conseguirlas, pero tienes razón COSMOS2k lo mejor es montarlo con resistencias normales así será más facil para todos armar el circuito.

Saludos,

            Jarod10.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 21, 2011)

Gracias Jarod10:

Me he entretenido esta tarde en diseñar el circuito impreso del microcontrolador, la placa de reles de momento la dejare en espera ya que cada uno encontrara distintos reles con patillajes distintos y seria un engorro desorientando mas que si se deja a eleccion propia.

Tambien me gustaria saber si puedo utlizar un LCD de 16x1 ya que dispongo de muchas de estas pantallas, teniendo que comprar la de 16x2, seria bueno poder utilizar la de solo 1 linea de caracteres.

*Circuito impreso:*







Si encontrais algun error estaria agradecido me lo comunicarais para corregirlo.
Tambien os dejo los originales hechos con Sprint_Layout 5.0.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## tiago (Mar 21, 2011)

Que buen trabajo os va a quedar.

saludos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola:

Gracias Tiago, espero que te sirva a ti tambien, aunque se que estas bien arreglado con los intrumentos que ya tienes.
Aunque yo tambien tengo atenuadores de sobra para mis quehaceres he intentado en esta hilo darle la importancia que realmente tienen los atenuadores, y de paso despertar la curiosidad y la necesidad ya que un atenuador no es dificil de construir pero es una herramienta indispensable.
Este con PIC que ha programado Jarod10 sera el atenuador de un generador de RF que publicare en el foro, pero con mas tiempo ya que es necesario hilar fino para el buen funcionamiento del mismo.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## gabriel77sur (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola saludos a todos!!
Muy buen trabajo COSMOS felicitaciones a ti y a al amigo jarod10 por programar el pic.
Voy  a buscar un poquito de tiempo para poder armarlo.

Saludos y gracias por tan buen aporte!!


----------



## jarod10 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola, como están.

Buen trabajo COSMOS2K, felicidades, yo tambien estaba diseñando el PCB pero no he tenido tiempo para terminarlo, igual tambien había pensado lo de los relés, veo que le has puesto un selector de voltaje para estos, esta muy bien.

Yo trabajo los impresos con el Eagle V5.9 y el Eagle 3D. Esta noche examino el PCB que hisiste, respecto al display de 1x16 lineas te boy a modificar el *.hex para este modelo de displays y así disponer de más posibilidades. O.K.

A diferencia de ustedes yo no poseo atenuadores pero ya me estoy animando para armar uno.

Att:
      Jarod10.


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2011)

jarod10 dijo:


> Hola, como están.
> 
> Buen trabajo COSMOS2K, felicidades, yo tambien estaba diseñando el PCB pero no he tenido tiempo para terminarlo, igual tambien había pensado lo de los relés, veo que le has puesto un selector de voltaje para estos, esta muy bien.
> 
> ...



Hola, si modificas el .hex para usarse con display de 16 x 1, deja publicado otro que se pueda usar con 16 x 2. Yo, no puedo conseguir mas que de 16 x2 y me imagino que habrá gente que sólo disponga de éste tipo de display.

Saludos.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola:

Gracias de nuevo Jarod10, asi me viene bien, ya que el generador final llevara otras 2 pantallas LCD mas ademas de un medidor de aguja y quedaria muy sobrecargado.

*Para Tiago:*
Jarod10 ya ha publicado el trabajo para un LCD de 16X2, solo que en mi caso tendria que comprarla, pero dispongo de por lo menos 10 unidades de 16X1 lo que me vendria de perlas para darles salida.
Si necesitas alguna de 16X1 te las puedo enviar (son gratis).

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## tiago (Mar 23, 2011)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> 
> *Para Tiago:*
> ...



Gracias COSMOS2K. Lo que queria decir es que no retirase el archivo de 16 x 2, a veces me cuesta explicarme. En cuanto a tu ofrecimiento, gracias de nuevo, no es necesario ya que tengo 5 ó 6 de los otros. Si a ti te hiciese falta alguno de éstos, los podemos intercambiar.

  Saludos.


----------



## jarod10 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola.

Lo prometido, aqui les dejo los nuevos *.hex para los LCD de 1x16 lineas.

*** Debo informarles que he optimizado el codigo y he corregido un detalle de los que publiqué primero, ya que 0dB era el único valor que no me lo grababa en la eeprom del PIC. ***

En el paquete está todo incluido y explicado en el archivo llamado Leame primero.txt.

Corregido:
Ver el archivo adjunto Atenuador de RF 50Ω de 0dB a 127dB.rar

COSMOS, no encontré error de conexiones en el PCB que hicistes, pero ten en cuenta que hay displays LCD con blackligth y estos llevan 2 pines más.

Pin 15 A Alimentación del backlight +3,5 V o +5V D.C. (según especificación técnica)
Pin 16 K Tierra GND del backlight.

Que tal si haces algo así:



JP1: selección para luz del blacklight fuerte o luz suave.

Tambien ten presente que se está trabajando con señales de RF y lo mejor es que el plano de tierra cubra una mayor area del PCB. Aquí no consígo los LCD 1x16, ¿saldría costoso venderme uno y envarlo a colombia?


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola:

El diseño que he puesto esta sin plano de masa, aunque tambien tengo el mismo diseño con el plano de masa, que aunque como dices que se trabaja con señales de RF es cierto, pero si piensas en ello te daras cuenta que son señales de muy bajos valores, como mucho 20mW (13dBm) mas o menos, si ademas y como es de obligacion en un generador de RF se ponen los distintos modulos en contenedores internos independientes, especialmente el atenuador y el amplificador de salida.
Ya pongo el diseño con el plano de masa y la implementecion de la alimentacion del Back Light, no me cuesta ningun trabajo.

En cuanto a la alimentacion del Back Light no me gusta mucho utilizar resistencias ya que estas calientan bastante, suelo poner 2, 3, o 4 diodos 1N4007 que se quedan con unos 700mV cada unos bajando la tension lo suficiente para poder regular la luminosidad, solo que estos calientan michiiiisssimo menos, no teniendo que disipar en forma de calor la diferencia de potencial.

Me encanta que haya personas como tu que aporten lo que has hecho, conste que todo esto lo hago por los compañeros del foro, ya que yo en cuestion de instrumentacion estoy servido, tengo casi de todo, ademas me gusta hacerlo con el fin de ayudar a los demas y promocionar la libre dibulgacion de la informacion.

Las pantallas te las regalo, pero los portes corren de tu cuenta, te mandare 3 unidades ya que yo dispongo de 10 que me han regalado y con 3 o 4 me arreglo perfectamente, enterate la manera de enviarlo y el coste. Las pantallas son recuperadas de unos programadores.
Si aceptas que te las envie mira que necesites alguna cosa mas y en el mismo sobre prodra cojer y aprobechamos el viaje.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## jarod10 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola, que tal.

Bien COSMOS2K, es sierto que se están trabajando con señales de baja potencia, y lo del plano a tierra lo comenté por reglas de diseño en RF.

Respecto a lo del blacklight con diodos es muy buena idea ya que la disipación de potencia en calor se reduce al minimo con esta implementación que vas ha hacer.

Ya hace muchos años que trabajé con radiofrecuencia, y ahora nuevamente lo he retomado, poreso me estoy haciendo a los instrumentos básicos para este trabajo ya que no los poséo.

Muchas gracias COSMOS2K. En esto días te estaré notificando lo del envío.

Saludos.

Jarod10.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola de nuevo:

Pongo los archivos del PCB reformados, algo mas refinados, con plano de masa y la implementacion del ajuste del Back Light en 5 pasos, espero sea de vuestro agrado, la programacion de los jumpers es asi, hay 4 opciones de luminosidad y una 5ª sin jumper para una iluminacion muy tenue, a eleccion del montador se puede hacer con 2, 3, o 4 diodos.

*PCB*







Espero este bien asi, de todas formas revisalo.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## jarod10 (Mar 23, 2011)

Saludos nuevamente.

 Que buen trabajo... mejor no se habría podido hacer, felicitaciones COSMOS2K. Este es un buen aporte al foro, te sobrástes con el PCB. 

Saludos, Jarod10.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 15, 2011)

Hola jarod10 como estas desde ya muchas gracias por publicar los códigos para este interesante proyecto,
quería realizarte una consulta anoche estuve por probar el ultimo código que subiste y no pude hacerlo con proteus ya que no lo carga al circuito ni el hex para el pic y no se a que se debe, despues me di cuenta que si lo carga el circuito cuando lo inicio del rar pero no carga el hex, después probé el circuito anterior y funciona de maravillas, la verdad estoy desorientado y no se que sucede si me puedes dar una mano te estaría muy agradecido

Saludos a todos

Gbariel


----------



## jarod10 (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola.

Gabriel77sur, como no. El último código que subí debe trabajar sin ningún problema, de todas maneras boy a descargar este último posiblemente el código se dañó cuando lo comprimí con el winrar.

Saludos: Jarod10.


----------



## jarod10 (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola.

Efectivamente Gabriel77sur, encontre el error por el cual no trabajan los que subí ultimamente. Si ven la imagen, el caracter Ω, ISIS Professional lo reemplaza por ?. Para que no halla problemas: una vez que descompriman el archivo cambienle el nombre o quitenle el caracter Ω, y listo.

Cualquier duda, comentario o sugerencia será bienvenida.

Saludos: Jarod10.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola jarod10 desde ya muchas gracias por la solución, ahora lo voy a simular antes de armarlo.

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 20, 2011)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Pongo los archivos del PCB reformados, algo mas refinados, con plano de masa y la implementacion del ajuste del Back Light en 5 pasos, espero sea de vuestro agrado, la programacion de los jumpers es asi, hay 4 opciones de luminosidad y una 5ª sin jumper para una iluminacion muy tenue, a eleccion del montador se puede hacer con 2, 3, o 4 diodos.
> 
> ...



 COSMOS  primeramente te felicito por el proyecto y el haberlo compartido abiertamente y completamente. A continuación me permito sugerirte(veras si te interesa implementarlo o no) en base a mi experiencia en RF que el Xtal lo "acuestes" y los capacitores cerámico asociado los rotes 90º y los coloques de forma lateral al mismo y que preveas la puesta a tierra(GND) de la carnaza metalica del mismo mediante una pad con el fin de evitar la posible entrada por esta via de cualquier señal de forma parásita ya sea mecánicamente o vía de acoplamiento capacitivo.
Les saludos a todos.

Ric.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola:

No he podido responder antes ni ver el foro en serio ya que he estado ingresado de nuevo en el hospital, solo he podido ver las respuestas pero desde el movil se me hace muy dificil escribir.
Ya de nuevo en casa he podido mirar un poco el hilo y he comprobado un poco mas el circuito, encontrando algunas cosas que quizas y abusando un poco de *Jarod10* se puedan cambiar, pero no sin antes dejar claras algunas de ellas que creo importantes.
El diseño primigeniamente se ha hecho con el fin de ayudar a los usuarios del foro a solventar problemas que un atenuador (para mi indispensable) resuelve con facilidad ademas de darnos ideas y soluciones en ajustes y demas trabajos de RF.
Tanto el diseño del circuito impreso como las ideas concernientes a mi persona son de libre distribucion, yo soy de las personas que me gusta y veo imprescindible la libre divulgacion del conocimiento e ideas con el fin de satisfacer las necesidades tanto materiales como intelectuales de lo publicado.
En ningun momento pedire a *Jarod10* el codigo fuente del programa del PIC, por razones obvias, ya que al no saber de este tipo de programacion aunque lo tuviese no me serviria para mucho, y espero que toda la informacion al respecto se haga a traves del foro con el fin de poder ver todas las ideas, preguntas y respuestas al respecto, ademas de pedir encarecidamente que se recuerde a sus autores y tambien a los colaboradores, que para mi son todos aquellos que han intervenido en este hilo.

Pensando en el atenuador me he dado cuenta de un detalle, que aunque no es indispensable ni interviene en el buen funcionamiento del proyecto si le da un aire mas profesional. *Jarod10* no estaria de mas añadir (si se puede) el simbolo "-" antes del valor en dB, ya que es atenuacion y por logica tiene que ser asi.

Para ricbevi:
Aunque no lo creas si he pensado en ello, pero no he comentado nada aun ya que no he podido montar el circuito y probarlo, cuando lo haga hare pruebas de HUM y demas para verificar que no haya ruido proveniente del cristal. En principio lo he puesto asi por varias razones. El ponerle una conexion a masa no supone problema, se puede hacer de igual forma con el mismo diseño. El poner el cristal en horizontal supone mover algun componente mas, y la verdad son solo 4.0 Mhz, que ademas puestos dentro de un contenedor metalico no supone problema.  Como hay  varios tipos de cristales con el mismo paso de terminales (me refiero a los mas cortos, no recuerdo el formato ahora) que se pueden utilizar y siendo estos mucho mas cortos tampoco implica el conectarles un terminal de masa soldado a su carcasa, yo por ejemplo utilizo mucho el formato corto de estos cristales.

Ya ire aportando cosas a medida que comience el montaje.

De nuevo pido perdon a los que esperaban una pronta contestacion por mi parte.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## jarod10 (May 5, 2011)

Hola.

Corregido detalle del signo "-" en dB

Ver el archivo adjunto Atenuador de 0dB a -127dB.rar
Corregido.

Saludos: Jarod10


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 5, 2011)

Hola jarod10 como estas la verdad te felicito va a quedar muy profesional el atenuador. Espero algún día agarrarle la mano al asunto de de la programación en pic. 
mis felicitaciones por tan buen aporte

Saludos 
gabriel


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 28, 2012)

Hace un rato me re-encontré con es post y se me ocurrió la idea de pasarlo a un pic mas chico ya que me parecía todo un desperdicio utilizar uno tan grande para tamaña empresa así que me puse manos a la obra.
Como no tenia el código fuente y si a alguien le interesa armarlo con algo mas chico como a mi adjunto la simulación con el esquema y el archivo hex respectivo al pic 16F628A que en este caso utilice usando 463 Word de 2048 disponibles..23 Variables de 224 en el Proton Pic Basic Compiler.
Trate de respetar lo antes echo dentro de lo posible en cuanto a botones, display, etc lo único que suprimí el cristal, los capacitores asociado y un para de resistencias que no eran necesarias. 
No he hecho la placa de circuito impreso debido al corto tiempo empleado y aque me faltan algunos materiales como los relay, etc que determinan el tamaño de la misma.
Saludos a todos.

Ric.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola:

Gracias por el aporte RICBEVI, es interesante utilizar el 628, si es suficiente como veo.

Tambien estaria bien una version para implementar un encoder, facilitaria aun mas el funcionamiento.
Espero tu respuesta y mientras voy haciendo el diseño del PCB del modelo que has hecho.

Saludos, COSMOS.


----------



## jarod10 (Jun 30, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tan buen aporte con el PIC16F628 otra alternativa para quien le es difícil conseguir el otro IC.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 2, 2012)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Gracias por el aporte RICBEVI, es interesante utilizar el 628, si es suficiente como veo.
> 
> ...



COSMOS2K nunca utilice un encoder pero no sera cosa de otro mundo así que pido tiempo ya que entre una gripe y el trabajo estoy escaso de tiempo pero el tema me interesa así que lo seguiré ... hacia 3 días que no pasaba por aquí y ando escapado   .
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 3, 2012)

Subo la simulación y los archivos correspondientes para  la versión del atenuador con encoder en vez de botones en sus variantes de una o dos lineas y con actuación inmediata de los relay o diferida hasta la confirmación del botón "Enter" .
El zip incluye otro archivo zip llamado "ROTARY ENCODER" con  los archivos necesarios para la simulacion en ISIS de Proteus de dicho encoder los cuales deberán ser copiados dentro de la carpeta donde esta instalado Proteus.
Fue probado en un simulador real(aparte del ISIS virtual) y funciona correctamente pero estoy pendiente de algún problema de programación/circuito que pudiera surgir.
La tensión de relay la modifique del original por si no encuentran relay de 5V y se puede usar cualquiera de cualquier tensión ,corriente y potencia total que soporte el ULN2003(consultar hoja de datos creo que soporta hasta 95Vdc máximo , 500mA de carga cada una de las 7 salidas y un total de 230W de discipacíon).
Posiblemente en un futuro no inmediato siga trabajando en una versión mas completa incluyendo el almacenamiento de memorias dentro de la eeprom del pic por eso "corrí" el encoder de la versión anterior y deje libre un para de patas del pic para futuros usos ya que por capacidad de memoria solo estoy usando alrededor del 22% de las capacidades de dicho micro-controlador.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 11, 2012)

Hola muchachos es excelente el aporte ricbevi, la verdad espero alguna vez poder agarrarle la mano el tema de los pic me parecen tan útiles estos controladores, por aca estoy leyendo un libro para poder programar en basic pero va lento el aprendizaje ya no se si es por falta de tiempo o por que soy medio duro jajaja, muchachos si en unas de esas le sobra tiempo podrían realizar una versión del sof para manejo el con un teclado de 4x3, desde ya muchas gracias por los excelentes aportes, saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola a todos...subo una versión para el atenuador pero esta vez con el ingreso mediante un teclado de 3X4 como alguien pidió por aquí.
Tuve que agregarle un IC (CD4094)al diseño anterior pero el mismo es económico( U$A 0.6) y al menos por aquí de fácil acceso ya que me quedaba "corto" con los pines del PIC no asi con su capacidad ya que solo estoy usando aproximadamente el 37% de su capacidad total.
Como esta indicado en el esquemático incluido en el adjunto posee un jumper para seleccionar el tipo de display LCD a utilizar(1 o 2 lineas) el que es censado al momento del encendió solamente y las teclas de * y # del teclado les asigne la función de incrementar y decrementar el valor del atenuador para así ir paso a paso o a un valor especifico mediante los números ingresados.
El valor a ingresar desde el teclado debe ser a cifras completas o sea para colocar el valor de atenuación en 10db se debe ingresar 010 actuando sobre los relay de conmutación al ingresar el ultimo dígito.
Los LED y las resistencia de los mismos son optativos y se debe calcular el valor de acuerdo a la tensión utilizada por los relay, consumo del tipo de led usado y tensión de trabajo del mismo.
Aclaro para los mas Noveles la formula Resistencia Led=(Voltaje Relay - Voltaje Led)/Consumo Led en Amperes
Ej: 
Voltaje Relay = 12V
Voltaje Led= 2.1v
Consumo Led = 20mA(0.02A)

Resistencia Led = (12v-2.1v)/0.02A = 495ohms...usándose sin problemas el valor comercial 510 o 560 ohms para las misma.


Como siempre quedo a la expectativa si surge algún tipo de problemas de software/hardware.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Oct 3, 2012)

Mi reconocimiento a todos los que participáis en este proyecto tan interesante digno de un buen trabajo de equipo.

Solo quería preguntarles una duda ya que al simular todas las variantes de los diferentes proyectos mediante ISIS,me indica error en la ejecución del archivo .HEX de todos los prototipos en los que no se requiere confirmar el valor de atenuación mediante ENTER.

Sin embargo,con el resto de variantes tanto a 1 línea como a 2 líneas son simulados correctamente.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 3, 2012)

DJHERTZ dijo:


> Mi reconocimiento a todos los que participáis en este proyecto tan interesante digno de un buen trabajo de equipo.
> 
> Solo quería preguntarles una duda ya que al simular todas las variantes de los diferentes proyectos mediante ISIS,me indica error en la ejecución del archivo .HEX de todos los prototipos en los que no se requiere confirmar el valor de atenuación mediante ENTER.
> 
> ...



Hola...deberías pasarme el error que te da el proteus...posiblemente sea solo que no encuentra el archivo hex para ejecutar por que la ruta en que estaba originalmente en mi PC no coincidirá con la de la tuya...debes marcar con el segundo botón del mouse encima del micro-contolador e ir a  "edit properties" y en el item donde dice "Program Files" buscar con el icono de la carpetita el archivo hex a cargar.
De todas formas si es eso subo los archivos comprimidos con la corrección del caso para que no les suceda en el futuro.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Oct 4, 2012)

Muchas gracias por la prontitud.
Lo compruebo y te lo hago saber.
Saludos desde Sevilla (ESPAÑA).



Muchas gracias RICEVI.
Ya funciona, tienes toda la razón.
Saludos.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Ene 13, 2013)

Feliz 2013 a todos con atrasos.

he estado ausente bastante tiempo y quiero retomar el proyecto.Tengo una duda que a ver si ustedes podrían esclarecerme.
Voy a utilizar este attn en conjunto con un generador de Rf que ya posee el mismo LCD que vamos a utilizar.La idea es que no quiero agrandar mucho más el frontal del equipo (Gen.RF) y ahorrar un LCD ya que dos LCD´s de 2x16 serían desperdiciarlos.
Entonces me cabía la duda de si poder compartir el mismo LCD 2x16 para los dos elementos ( RF Gen y Attn) de manera que cuando no se requiera ajustar el nivel de salida a través del Attn, se muestre en el LCD la información que me muestra el RF Generator y cuando se modifique o se actúe sobre el encoder del Attn, solo se mostrara en la 2ª fila del LCD la indicación del valor de atenuación que manda el PIC al LCD.

Supongo que se puede realizar de varias maneras pero lo quiero realizar de forma profesional sin ningún tipo de conmutadores TTL tipo "CD74HCT4316" para intercambiar buses.

Se aceptan todo tipo de sugerencias y por descontado agradecerles su interés y apoyo.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 13, 2013)

DJHERTZ dijo:


> Feliz 2013 a todos con atrasos.
> 
> he estado ausente bastante tiempo y quiero retomar el proyecto.Tengo una duda que a ver si ustedes podrían esclarecerme.
> Voy a utilizar este attn en conjunto con un generador de Rf que ya posee el mismo LCD que vamos a utilizar.La idea es que no quiero agrandar mucho más el frontal del equipo (Gen.RF) y ahorrar un LCD ya que dos LCD´s de 2x16 serían desperdiciarlos.
> ...



Hola....En este momento solo se me ocurre que los dos programas(Generador de RF y ATT) estén en el mismo micro-controlador pero eso implica cambiar todo para compatibilizar las funciones y el uso de pines.
Por ejemplo en el programa del encoder yo utilizo las mismas lineas que en un momento emiten los datos hacia el LCD para usarlos como entrada del estado del mismo y eso rara vez seria compatible si otro dispositivo esta adosado a la misma linea dándole otro uso sin una separación.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Ene 15, 2013)

Muy buenos días.
Os agradezco vuestro interés.
Ya os contaré como va el desarrollo.
Saludos.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Feb 4, 2013)

Muy buenos días.
Os quería preguntar si hay posibilidad de que este proyecto se pudiera modificar para que en vez de utilizar un display LCD,se pueda realizar con displays BCD.Es que tengo bastantes displays SMD BCD de tres dígitos y quisiera aprovecharlos.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Mar 1, 2013)

Muy buenas tardes, veo que no contestáis.A ver, voy a intentar explicarlo mejor.Como tengo bastantes displays 7 segmentos de tres dígitos de cátodo común, quisiera aprovecharlos y experimentar en vez de utilizar el display 2x16.El PIC 116F628 tiene configuradas sus salidas en BCD y para no utilizar un conversor de BCD a 7 segmentos, me preguntaba si se podía realizar otro código por el cual se modificara la salida del PIC 16F628 para gobernar directamente un display 7 segmentos de tres dígitos.Lo más probable es que se tenga que sustituir el PIC por otro con más capacidad.
¿Me pueden ayudar?
Gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 1, 2013)

DJHERTZ dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes, veo que no contestáis.A ver, voy a intentar explicarlo mejor.Como tengo bastantes displays 7 segmentos de tres dígitos de cátodo común, quisiera aprovecharlos y experimentar en vez de utilizar el display 2x16.El PIC 116F628 tiene configuradas sus salidas en BCD y para no utilizar un conversor de BCD a 7 segmentos, me preguntaba si se podía realizar otro código por el cual se modificara la salida del PIC 16F628 para gobernar directamente un display 7 segmentos de tres dígitos.Lo más probable es que se tenga que sustituir el PIC por otro con más capacidad.
> ¿Me pueden ayudar?
> Gracias.



Hola...Yo aporte tres modelos con el 16F628(con botones, teclado, encoder). No me dedico a la programación por lo que cada ves que debo hacer algo debo tomarme tiempo el cual en este momento estoy realmente escaso por proyectos personales de otra índole que no tienen nada que ver con la electrónica o programación. Todo se puede hacer o aprovechar deberías aportar mas datos para que cualquiera que te quiera ayudar pueda hacerlo....Los display son de cátodo común pero cuanto consumen por segmento?...están multiplexado internamente o son dígitos individuales?...sabes programación de PIC?...si es así en que lenguaje programas?...cual es el tipo de entrada que pretendes usar para activar el atenuador(teclado, botones, etc.)?
Como poder se puede usar el mismo PIC y adosarle algún IC para manejar los dispay o cambiar el PIC por otro con mas pines, etc. No hay forma que sea mejor que otra , solo son soluciones posibles/probables a una problemática en particular.  
Yo te puedo ayudar u orientarte pero para hacerlo yo no te puedo garantizar el tiempo que disponga para tal fin por lo antes expuesto.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Mar 2, 2013)

Muy buenas tardes Ricbevi. Antes de nada agradeceros vuestro interés.Los datos son sobre el proyecto del atenuador mediante encoder con y sin confirmación mediante switch que has diseñado.Solo quería implementar tres displays de 7 segmentos (individuales) y sustituir el actual diseño que has diseñado mediante visualizador LCD 2x16 carcteres, por los tres dígitos de tres displays de 7 segmentos individuales de cátodo común.El consumo que depende de la intensidad del led es de 1mA por segmento que con la indicación de 8, serían unos 8 mA aprox.Yo tengo un conversor de BCD a 7 segmentos mediante PIC pero no quiero utilizar dos PIC, uno para el attn y el segundo para el conversor, quiero hacerlo con un solo PIC. Pensé que era algo más sencillo ya que como diseñaste el PIC para pilotar un LCD 2x16, sería posible realizarlo o diseñarlo pero pilotando o  excitando tres displays individuales de 7 segmentos.

No sé compilar ni programar, es por ello que contacto con ustedes.

Muchas gracias por todo lo aportado y lo que he aprendido aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 4, 2013)

DJHERTZ dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes Ricbevi. Antes de nada agradeceros vuestro interés.Los datos son sobre el proyecto del atenuador mediante encoder con y sin confirmación mediante switch que has diseñado.Solo quería implementar tres displays de 7 segmentos (individuales) y sustituir el actual diseño que has diseñado mediante visualizador LCD 2x16 carcteres, por los tres dígitos de tres displays de 7 segmentos individuales de cátodo común.El consumo que depende de la intensidad del led es de 1mA por segmento que con la indicación de 8, serían unos 8 mA aprox.Yo tengo un conversor de BCD a 7 segmentos mediante PIC pero no quiero utilizar dos PIC, uno para el attn y el segundo para el conversor, quiero hacerlo con un solo PIC. Pensé que era algo más sencillo ya que como diseñaste el PIC para pilotar un LCD 2x16, sería posible realizarlo o diseñarlo pero pilotando o  excitando tres displays individuales de 7 segmentos.
> 
> No sé compilar ni programar, es por ello que contacto con ustedes.
> 
> ...



Con los datos que aportas me pondré a ver que sale ya que los archivos originales de este y otros proyectos se fueron con el disco rígido que me fallo y tuve que sustituir. Supongo que la tension de los segmentos es de 1.5v a 1mA cada uno...Con esos valores no conviene hacer un sistema multiplexado ya que es una fuente de generación de ruidos de conmutación por lo que partiré de un sistema de tres dígitos individuales fijos.
En cuanto encuentre un poco de tiempo para dedicar me pondré en ello y subiré el resultado a este post. 

Ric.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Mar 4, 2013)

Buenas noches,

Muchas gracias por atenderme.Una cosa, acabo de montar todo el circuito en la Proto Board y tras programar el PIC cargando el fichero .hex que funciona bien en el ISIS, no funciona en la proto board. Sospecho que al programar el pic, no lo hago bien.
Entiendo que solo es seleccionar el pic, seleccionar fichero .hex, programar y listo, al igual que vengo realizando al programar un EPROM.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 4, 2013)

DJHERTZ dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Muchas gracias por atenderme.Una cosa, acabo de montar todo el circuito en la Proto Board y tras programar el PIC cargando el fichero .hex que funciona bien en el ISIS, no funciona en la proto board. Sospecho que al programar el pic, no lo hago bien.
> Entiendo que solo es seleccionar el pic, seleccionar fichero .hex, programar y listo, al igual que vengo realizando al programar un EPROM.
> ...



¿que programador de PIC tienes? los archivos funcionan bien por que fueron probados en entrenadores físicos(aparte de los virtuales como el ISIS).
Generalmente es seleccionar el PIC...levantar el archivo con extensión "hex"y verificar si fue cargado los fusibles de configuración y programar.
Ric.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Mar 8, 2013)

Muy buenas tardes.Disculpa el retraso.Poseo el programador universal TOP2049 y he probado varias configuraciones de fuses y he probado otro pic nuevo y nada.No puedo leerlo,borrarlo,verificarlo ni nada.Cargo el tipo de pic, aparecen las configuraciones que puedo modificar como MCLEAR,WDT,LVP,CP,..... pero cada vez que ejecuto una acción, me indica BAD USB READ!Sin embargo cuando uso el PIC 16F84A todo va bien.También me ocurre con el 16F876A que no puedo hacer nada.
Según la lista de dispositivos aceptables por el programmer, acepta todos los PICS.
Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 8, 2013)

DJHERTZ dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes.Disculpa el retraso.Poseo el programador universal TOP2049 y he probado varias configuraciones de fuses y he probado otro pic nuevo y nada.No puedo leerlo,borrarlo,verificarlo ni nada.Cargo el tipo de pic, aparecen las configuraciones que puedo modificar como MCLEAR,WDT,LVP,CP,..... pero cada vez que ejecuto una acción, me indica BAD USB READ!Sin embargo cuando uso el PIC 16F84A todo va bien.También me ocurre con el 16F876A que no puedo hacer nada.
> Según la lista de dispositivos aceptables por el programmer, acepta todos los PICS.
> Saludos.




Evidentemente es algún problema de incompatibilidad del driver USB o bien el programador esta fallando la parte de hardware(raro por que los pines de programación del 84 son los mismos que los del 628)....yo tengo este ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/ )que esta en el foro y me funciona de maravilla pero solo trabajo algunos PIC.
Estoy en el tema de la conversión del programa para display....si el fin de semana llueve posiblemente lo termine.

Ric.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 12, 2013)

Hola a todos.... subo una versión del programa y circuito del atenuador de -127db con el encoder óptico que incluye un jumper en el PuertoA.5(Pin4) para detectar en el arranque si esta colocado el display es de 1 linea y si no esta es de 2 lineas. Lo hice para unificar programas y no tener que andar con versiones distintas para cada caso en particular y aprovechando que lo tuve que programar de nuevo por la perdida del Disco Rígido donde estaba el original y en en el segundo archivo se encuentra una versión para display de cátodo común de 1.5v a 1mA por segmento según me habían pedido por acá.
Como anticipe los display no están multiplexados dado el bajo consumo y a que al programar tube en cuenta los ceros a la izquierda de las cifras mas significativas fueron apagados de no ser necesarios para la representación visual. Si se va a usar de forma que la visualización sea inmediatamente transferida a los relay del atenuador solamente hay que reemplazar el botón que figura en el esquema como "Enter" por un puente a GND unificando así también en una sola versión de software para el PIC de acción "inmediata" y "diferida".  
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Mar 13, 2013)

Mu buenas tades,

1000000 de gracias por dedicarme tu tiempo.Se el trabajo que ello conlleva.Enhorabuena por tus conocimientos y actitud de  compartir tus conocimientos.

Por otro lado ya se que el problema de programación del pic es por mi programador que no es apto.Me voy a realizar uno y ya te comento.

Sinceramente, muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 13, 2013)

DJHERTZ dijo:


> Mu buenas tades,
> 
> 1000000 de gracias por dedicarme tu tiempo.Se el trabajo que ello conlleva.Enhorabuena por tus conocimientos y actitud de  compartir tus conocimientos.
> 
> ...



Ok por nada...en realidad al que habría que agradecer es a "@cosmos2k" que fue el "propulsor" de todo esto...quedo a la expectativa si aparece algún "bug" en la programación o error en el hardware para así corregirlo.

Ric.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Nov 17, 2014)

Hola:

Después de todo este tiempo y cacharreando con otros montajes similares me he dado cuenta de un pequeño fallo en el diseño, prueba de que a veces un árbol no nos deja ver el bosque.

Los atenuadores cuando son fijos tienen mejores características que los de conmutación. Por esa razón a veces necesitamos los variables como es el caso que nos ocupa, en el diseño calcule la atenuación por el peso o valor binario, o sea 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, 64, todos ellos activados suman 127 dB de atenuación, pero la experiencia a veces te juega malas pasadas y comentando con un amigo que también repara y diseña me hizo un comentario muy interesante que a mí a pesar de saberlo se me paso por alto.

En los atenuadores conmutados nunca se suele pasar de 30 dB, ya que se causan muchas pérdidas debido a la gran atenuación que suponen 30 dB, cuanto más uno de 64 dB como se expone en el proyecto.
La solución consiste en utilizar dos pasos conmutados de 32 dB ya que cuando la selección de atenuación implique la utilización del bloque de 64 notaremos que no atenúa lo previsto, además cuando se le añadan mas bloques de atenuación no coincidirá su atenuación pudiendo tener un error de entre más/menos 1,5 y 4 dB, que en algunos casos nos puede jugar una mala pasada si necesitamos precisión.

Espero haber llegado a tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 18, 2014)

COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Después de todo este tiempo y cacharreando con otros montajes similares me he dado cuenta de un pequeño fallo en el diseño, prueba de que a veces un árbol no nos deja ver el bosque.
> 
> ...



Subo los archivos modificados para intentar minimizar el error a tan grandes atenuaciones antes mencionado...a partir de 64dB se activa dos atenuadores en paralelo de 32dB cada uno y el rango máximo va hasta los 95dB. Obviamente el tercer digito en el modelo a display no es necesario montarlo ya que solo llegar a dos cifras y nunca se encenderá este ultimo(o primero como mas guste denominar).
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Muchas gracias.Un abrazo muy grande. Lo pruebo y os comento.


----------



## elmito2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Creo que llegue tarde y no estas los pcb's del atenuador en si, no del controlador. podrian resubir lo


----------



## COSMOS2K (Nov 25, 2014)

Hola:

Como no escribas un poco mejor habra mucha gente que no entienda tus mensajes.
Creo entender los PCB del atenuador??
No se han diseñado a causa de que muchos encontraran distintos tipos de reles y el que yo diseñe con los reles que encuentre en mis poroveedores no coincidiran con los la mayoria de usuarios.

Saludos.


----------



## DJHERTZ (Jun 10, 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos, quería preguntaros si podríamos realizar el mismo proyecto pero en plataforma ARDUINO. Bien puede ser mediante una pantalla LCD tipo Nokia 5110 o TFT 1.8".
Gracias de antemano. Saludos.


----------

